# K2 Anagram Good Beginner Freestyle Board?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I also found these for pretty decent prices:
Capita Outdoor Living 160
Rossignol Split Twin
Morrow Radium
M3 Discord
Ride Agenda
Technine Street Series
Sapient Evolution
Rome Crail
Ride Agenda
Forum Recon
Rossignol RPM
Burton King


----------

